# La San Marco SM90/96 Doserless



## collin (Aug 5, 2020)

We have the La San Marco SM96 which we want to make doserless/on demand.
The LSM 96 is the same as the SM90.

On my search trip it is often indicated that if you replace the doser with a funnel that would be sufficient.
But I also came across something in which the electrical part was adjusted as well, just this was an old topic and it was an unclear story.

Who has a how to with pictures etc. but also in which any electrical adjustment is emptied.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Post up some pics and we can help


----------



## collin (Aug 5, 2020)

How do I disassemble these parts, see picture


----------



## collin (Aug 5, 2020)

How do I disassemble these parts, see picture

A switch must also be adjusted underneath somewhere


----------

